# Show leads



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes! I am "shopping" again! LOL

I need to buy a lead for the handling class. I'd like to get a nice one and I'm hoping the experts here can point me in the right direction. What size am I looking for? Martingdale or another brand? 

Are some leads better than others...regarding control, comfort, etc?

Any suggestions?

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Kara,

I have tried just about every lead out there, and I find this one to be the best (at least for me) all my havs seem to work the best with this one too. http://www.petedge.com/Resco-Spinner-Show-Leads-RS314.pro

Good Luck!!:biggrin1:


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> Hi Kara,
> 
> I have tried just about every lead out there, and I find this one to be the best (at least for me) all my havs seem to work the best with this one too. http://www.petedge.com/Resco-Spinner-Show-Leads-RS314.pro
> 
> Good Luck!!:biggrin1:


Are these good for walking the dog too? We just bought Hank another harness as he seems to choke easily.

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, my favorite source is www.showoffproducts.com If you get any versions with the kindness band, you feel better about doing corrections (pulling on her head/neck) with the lead. In addition, if there are any problems with the order, Ena is quick to call you to fix it by phone before it even gets mailed. She has a variety of leads. The swivel styles are a little more dainty, while the modified resco is great for a dog that needs a bit more training because it is sturdier.

I prefer the Resco clasps, but I have had two of them fail on me with time, although one broke the first day I used it, so I recommend you get two so you have a backup. (They are spring style clasps.)

Tip: You didn't ask, but I'd recommend you not go for flashy colors if you are considering showing. You want all the attention on the dog and don't want the judge's eye drawn to the lead.

Karen, these leads are small, so if your dog is pulling, it will concentrate the pulling to one smaller area, which may not be what you want. It has potential to hurt more. However, the modified/kindness versions do have a pad for the chin. It may be better to teach Hank not to pull when walking so he doesn't choke. Also, if the dog pulls the lead out of your hand somehow, there isn't much to grab. They are very small leads.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

i like the martingale or kindness leads 3/16


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly and Heather 

I hadn't thought about the color, really...but that does make sense. I'd probably go with a tan or cream color?

What do you mean the clasps break? Is that a different style lead?

I probably need one good for training, like a padded one.

Thanks again! I knew you all would have great advice!
Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I think tan or cream would be great choices with Gucci's coat. You want to avoid white because it can make her coat look dingy (whereas cream will make her look whiter/cleaner), and a white lead is hard to keep clean too.

Attached is a close-up of a Resco clasp (on a swivel lead). It cinches down to the size you need to keep your dog secure. I've had two of them break pretty fast. (Show Off Products lets you return them pretty easily - or used to anyway.) It has tension in it like a spring, so when that part breaks, there is no way to secure it anymore. Judges really frown on a loose dog in the ring, so you do need the clasp to work.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the illustration!

I ended up ordering a tan, taupe and maybe caramel? I put an order in at both places and even ended up getting a grooming table and AirForce mounting dryer from PetEdge! LOL (Thanks, Heather! $10 turned into $200!!) Oh well, I needed the stuff...I don't think I can wait til' Christmas.

Yes, I think those colors would look best w/ Gucci's coat. I just cannot picture myself with a neon PINK lead!! Do people really use those? I'd be going nuts trying to figure out what to wear with it. Hot pink looks good on 12 year olds, and swimwear, that's about it. .

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Tan, taupe and caramel sound like great choices!

Yea, hot pink is a bit strange, but it may work well with breeds that use colorful topknots...?? I haven't paid enough attention to notice who uses the bright colors. I do have a lavendar lead that I use when I wear one of my suits that is lavendar. It blends into the suit and isn't visible at all. I try to match the dog's coat or match my clothing as much as possible.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Thanks for the illustration!
> 
> I ended up ordering a tan, taupe and maybe caramel? I put an order in at both places and even ended up getting a grooming table and AirForce mounting dryer from PetEdge! LOL (Thanks, Heather! $10 turned into $200!!) Oh well, I needed the stuff...I don't think I can wait til' Christmas.
> 
> Kara


ound:ound:ound: Hey now why am I getting all the blame, I think Kimberly had a part in this too ound:ound:

Actually no, your the one who asked, we just showed the goods :biggrin1: :biggrin1:

I hope you enjoy all your new stuffeace:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would probably try to wear more khaki and browns and things to brighten her coat, so I guess it will work.

I don't even know if I am going to show Gucci, but I'd like to take the class and learn with her...who knows, maybe my next Hav will be destined for the ring  and I will have a little knowledge to begin with.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're just more fun to blame, Heather! :laugh:

Oh, did I tell you how much trouble you're in for... nevermind, I won't post it publicly. :suspicious:

(Edited to add: Just in case anyone thinks I'm serious, I'm not. I'm just teasing Heather. )


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> ound:ound:ound: Hey now why am I getting all the blame, I think Kimberly had a part in this too
> 
> Actually no, your the one who asked, we just showed the goods :biggrin1: :biggrin1:
> 
> I hope you enjoy all your new stuffeace:


LOL!!!!!!ound:

Tsk tsk! I only spent $39 at the store Kimberly sent me to and about $200 at PetEdge!!!!!! ound:

Of course, I was just "trying" to get my order OVER $60 (or whatever it is) and then I bought the table and thought...."Oh, what the heck...get the mounting dryer too!"

My husband is going to have a fit! LOL

I can assure you I will be hiding boxes that day before he gets home!!! ound: And trickle the new stuff out over a week or two.

"Oh, honey...I found this at a garage sale"...."Oh, yes...I won this on ebay".

sheeshhh!!!!

And to think, I was only going to spend $20 or so! HAH!

Kara


----------



## Carol (Jun 18, 2007)

Kara, As always - you crack me up!! I'm so excited that you and Gucci will be going to handling class. Gertie & I will start in another month or so. We can compare funny stories! 

PS I have the PetEdge and Foster & Smith catalogs in front of me and had shrunk the PetEdge window here on the computer to check in with the forum!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Carol,

It should be an adventure! (and an expense! lol)

You are SOO lucky to have the great mentor(s) you do. Heck, I want to move to where yall' are. Diane is so sweet she gave me her cell # if I ever had any questions at all! :kiss:

I've told a few show people/breeders here locally that I may try this and they are like "Oh, great...have a nice life!"ound: Ahhh...okie dokey! 

tee hee.

Kara


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just got back from a fairly "big" show here locally and I did have a good time! I met alot of really nice people and watched 7 Havs compete against against each other.

Gucci definately is pretty enough! But I'm not sure if she's focused enough! lol

What a great time, though! There were vendors there so I picked up a few trinkets. We saw a corded Hav, and even a chocolate in the ring? I thought they couldn't compete? It had a brown nose, too? hmm..

Anyhow, it was fun to watch! And there were lots of beautiful dogs of all breeds.

Kara


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kara, chocolate Havs are allowed to complete. In fact, they are the only ones allowed to compete that do not have a completely black nose.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Thanks Kimberly and Heather
> 
> I hadn't thought about the color, really...but that does make sense. I'd probably go with a tan or cream color?
> 
> ...


I was taught to match the color of the dog to the lead so that the lead was as 'invisible' as possible. I like the ones with the padded chin strap and the swivel in the lead. I don't know the names of them since we just grab them at shows.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I just got back from a fairly "big" show here locally and I did have a good time! I met alot of really nice people and watched 7 Havs compete against against each other.
> 
> Gucci definately is pretty enough! But I'm not sure if she's focused enough! lol
> 
> ...


Chocolates can compete, and yup, they do have brown noses and eyerims.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I've told a few show people/breeders here locally that I may try this and they are like "Oh, great...have a nice life!"ound: Ahhh...okie dokey!
> 
> tee hee.
> 
> Kara


ound:ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I saw a NICE lead at the show today but he didn't have one the right size for me  Boo hoo. Custom made with this twisted rope look, but very soft and hard to explain.

Oh! I got the leads I ordered from California ALREADY! Talk about super FAST shipping! Holy Moly! LOL

I put it on Gucci earlier and she just laid down!!!!!!! ound: Great pupil, ehh?

Okay, I wasn't sure on the chocolates? I was confused on them having to have black noses for some reason. It was certainly cute but the owner was NOT happy with him, he was very hyper and uncooperative. In fact, she was utterly and mad and frustrated by the time she got out of the ring.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, a long-time conformation person once asked, "What is the most expensive lead you can buy?" and then she answered herself with, "The first one!" Ha ha! 

And you may be thinking of the chocolate discussion in regard to other countries. There has been some talk about some standards allowing them, but I think the AKC standard is the only one at this time that approves them. Still, a lot of breeders choose to stay away from them. There are some breeders that are really good with chocolates and know what they are doing.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I can assure you I will be hiding boxes that day before he gets home!!! ound: And trickle the new stuff out over a week or two.
> 
> "Oh, honey...I found this at a garage sale"...."Oh, yes...I won this on ebay".
> 
> ...


ound: You'll love the new stuff. 
I can't get out so I went shopping on the web this morning. **** the torpedoes...er, back...and full speed ahead :biggrin1: I ordered something and then noticed I got the wrong color so I called back to have them change it. Instead I decided 2 wouldn't be bad so I told them to forget the call and send both colors.
No fit from the hubby, he got me my card out of my wallet. He's such a good man that way  (But it took some training!)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, Yes, Jan...But I'm willing to bet that my card is "out of my wallet" more than it is IN my wallet! ound:



> Kara, a long-time conformation person once asked, "What is the most expensive lead you can buy?" and then she answered herself with, "The first one!" Ha ha!


ound:Hilarious! There is alot of 'truth' to that one! Those vendors were making BANK off the show people!!

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, and with just the entry fees, gas & parking, I rarely spend less than $100 a weekend on showing. If I take my motorhome, it is easily $200-300 and that doesn't include my visit to the vendors!

After a while, you do quit visiting the vendors except for when you need something in particular.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> LOL, Yes, Jan...But I'm willing to bet that my card is "out of my wallet" more than it is IN my wallet! ound:
> 
> Kara


Mine too but that's because I don't carry cash. I wear that bank card out fast!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, I can see how it adds up! Those vendors were super prepared. I had to laugh at the displays of Tylenol and tampons, and then of course dog treats/food...leads and then all the designer stuff, jewelry, clothes, etc.

Are button up jacket/shirts fashionable for women that show? I saw a whole booth of those. Lot of other trinkets!

I bought one of those short clip things for the grooming table (I don't know what they are called! lol)

Jan, have fun shopping today! I've maxed out my weekly budget already. I'm kinda tired from the show and I was just a spectator. So, I am going to take the kids to Golden Corral. No cooking for me today! 

Kara


----------

